# Zucchini ideas?



## Bo0pY (Jul 5, 2006)

Anybody have any ideas what I can do with zuchinni? Im always looking for recipes. All I have so far is zuchinni bread.
THanks


----------



## Bo0pY (Jul 5, 2006)

OOPS I think thats in the wrong forum, sorry. Ill get used to this site sooner or later. ~~Boopy~~


----------



## MJ (Jul 5, 2006)

Bo0pY said:
			
		

> OOPS I think thats in the wrong forum, sorry. Ill get used to this site sooner or later. ~~Boopy~~


No problem BoOpy! 

I'll move this to veggies (or Andy M. will).


----------



## Bo0pY (Jul 5, 2006)

*Thanks*

THanks for moving it for me


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 5, 2006)

We love zucchini stir fried with onions, kinda like they do in the Japanese restaurant where they cook on the table top. Just put a little oil in your pan and cut the zucchini and onion in thin strips and stir fry. You can add some toasted sesame seeds and a tiny dash of Asian sesame oil. It's really good.

I also like to use zucchini in squash casseroles. Usually with some cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soup and some pepperidge farm stuffing mix.


----------



## Bo0pY (Jul 5, 2006)

*Thanks to southerncooker*

Hello my neighbor in NC, Im IN SC, thanks for the zuchinni idea. It sounds delicious and very simple. I really appreciate it.~~Bo0pY~~


----------



## amber (Jul 5, 2006)

veggie kabobs on the grill are tasty, mix it with your zuccini, and other veggies you like, add some italian dressing for some flavor. You could also layer it in a veggie casserole with some eggplant, onion, summer squash, various cheeses and seasonings, and a sauce that you like ( like a lasagna). Zuccini flowers are also great! You can fry them up like fritters (egg wash, flower, and fry).

flower = flour  sorry about that


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 5, 2006)

Trim the ends, cut them in half lengthwise, brush them and the pan with oil.  Season with salt and pepper.

Roast in a 500F oven 12 minutes, turn and roast for another 12 minutes.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 5, 2006)

Greek Zucchini!!

Ingredients:
 zucchini,  sliced about ¼ inch  thick
olive oil
green  peppers
sliced black olives
onions
parsley, ground cumin, oregano, salt,  pepper, dash sugar, garlic 
canned tomatoes or  tomato  sauce 

Directions:
Sauté  onions, parsley, garlic   in olive oil
add zucchini and  green peppers,olives, and ground cumin,   oregano, salt and pepper and  sugar
stir for a few minutes and then add tomatoes or  tomato sauce
cover and cook over low heat until soft.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 6, 2006)

Greek zucchini (had to type that several times - they're courgettes to me!) - just have to try that. My first thought was Kolokythopitta. But I'm not going to add a recipe for a Greek dish right after a recipe posted by pdswife! Do you have a recipe for this pie, pdswife? I have some fyllo pastry nestling at the back of my fridge just waiting to be used. I have a recipe already, but I'd feel honoured to be able to make one to a recipe by you!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 6, 2006)

Posted *this* a while ago, this is REALLY yummy!!

Also I like them stuffed, especially the round version.

variation1: chopped onion, garlic, mushrooms, inside of the zucchini, pancetta or bacon (all pre-sautèed with herbs of provence and a dash of pepper... if you like add some salt, I usually don't, pancetta and parmigiano provide enough salt for us), flat leaf parsley, parmigiano or grana padano, bread crumbs. 

Precook the emptied zucchini(courgette) shell first in the oven, covered, for about half an hour at 180°C/350°F.

Stuff the shells with well mixed filling, put them back in the oven, put back the cover and cook for another 15 minutes, then take it off, turn the oven to broil, sprinkle the top with more parmigiano and bread crumbs well mixed together, broil it until the toppings are golden brown.


variation2: chopped onion, garlic, inside of the zucchini, bell peppers, shredded carrots, spicy sausage(crumbled) --all pre-sautèed (condiments, see version 1), with a bit of white wine and a bay leaf added... and parboiled rice, flat leaved parsley. (make sure there is enough liquid, juice from the vegs&wine for the rice to be cooked in)

Stuff the shells with well mixed filling, if you use the round one, put back the cap on top, cook in the oven, covered, for about an hour or until the rice is done at 180°C/350°F.


----------



## QSis (Jul 6, 2006)

I like them stuffed, too, although I don't pre-cook the shells.  Just scoop out the seeds, spoon in some meaty chili or spaghetti sauce, top with cheese and bake for an hour at 350.  

I'm on South Beach, so I have them just like that, but you could place them on top of platters of pasta or rice.

Lee


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2006)

Buy a couple of aubergines, onions and use glut of tomatoes to add to the courgettes (cannot call them zucchini!) to make ratatouille - which freezes well, too


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 6, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> I like them stuffed, too, although I don't pre-cook the shells. Just scoop out the seeds, spoon in some meaty chili or spaghetti sauce, top with cheese and bake for an hour at 350.


 
It depends on the stuffing you put into.  I don't precook them with the second version above.  I do so with the first one because the stuffing is already fully cooked, and if you keep it in the oven for another 1 hour + it will get kind of dried out, so I came up with this technique, and it works.

Your version with chili or pasta sauce should be soupy enough, so your method should be fine


----------



## pdswife (Jul 6, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Greek zucchini (had to type that several times - they're courgettes to me!) - just have to try that. My first thought was Kolokythopitta. But I'm not going to add a recipe for a Greek dish right after a recipe posted by pdswife! Do you have a recipe for this pie, pdswife? I have some fyllo pastry nestling at the back of my fridge just waiting to be used. I have a recipe already, but I'd feel honoured to be able to make one to a recipe by you!



No... I'm sorry I don't.
My mil may though.  She's the cook.
No recipes though.  She just throws in a handful
of this and a handful of that and some how it all turns
out.   I'll check with her.  It may be a few weeks from
now though... she's very busy with her HUGE garden and three 
grandkids.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 6, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> She just throws in a handful
> of this and a handful of that and some how it all turns
> out.   I



Sounds like just the way I do it! 

Getting a bit late to start tonight (8.00 pm) where I am, but I'll maybe celebrate the start of the weekend by making one tomorrow. I'm bound to be popular if I do. I live on the ground floor of a small block of flats. All the neighbours have to walk past my kitchen window to get to the front door - when I'm cooking something especially good, I leave the blinds all the way up so everyone can see my handiwork! What a terrible show-off I am. Has its downsides too. Last time I made some, I ended up doing the Greek thing and gave lots of it away to the neighbours. And fyllo pastry is not easy to come by in Spain...


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Jul 6, 2006)

I just throw this two dishes together so the amounts for both are just approximates.

*Zucchini Soup*

Shred zucchini (with peel on) until you have about 2 cups.  
Add about 1/2 cup chopped onion and about 1/2 cup finely chopped celery.  Minced garlic is a nice addition.  Salt and pepper (I prefer white pepper) to taste.

Simmer in chicken broth (amount desired to make the soup as you desire) until tender.  Add cooked rice, about 1 cup, and heat through.  Serve topped with a little parmesan cheese.

You probably could start by cooking rice in chicken broth to yiels about 1 cup of rice and then add the other ingredients, but I've always used leftover rice.


*Turkey Sausage Zucchini Casserole*

Brown 1 pound turkey sausage in a large skillet.  Drain if needed and place in a large casserole that has been coated with cooking spray.  Add about 2 cups cooked rice and about 8 oz. tomato sauce.  Salt and pepper to taste.  You want to see the sauce but you don't want it soupy.  In the same skillet saute enough zucchini to yield about 3 cups cooked and 1 large slivered onion (cut from stem to root end and thinly slice so you have a piece of onion that looks like a parenthesis).  Sliced fresh or canned mushrooms may be added.  I usually add minced garlic and Italian seasoning.  Salt and pepper if needed.  When all veggies are tender layer on top of turkey sausage mixture.  Pour 8 oz. tomato sauce on top and sprinkle with more Italian seasoning.  Bake at 350* for about 25 minutes.  Sprinkle with mozzarella cheese.  Bake until mozzarella starts ot melt.  Sprinkle with a little aprmesan.  Return to oven for cheese to finish melting.


----------



## erinmself (Jul 7, 2006)

I like to cube some zucchini, mix it with a bit of rice and tomato sauce, seson it, dump the whole thing in a green pepper and bake it until it's soft. that's my simple version of a stuffed green pepper.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 8, 2006)

A simple way for zucchini is to saute some onions,add sliced zucchini.then some fresh garlic then some fresh  tomato wedges sliced thin,.Finish off with a little squeeze of fresh lemon juice,sea salt and fresh ground pepper.After that maybe a little fresh parmesan.


----------



## kats (Jul 8, 2006)

I slice it lenghtwise (thin slices), grill both sides and make rolls with them, stuffing with a mixture of cream cheese and nuts. Then I arrange them in the place, around a little mountain of diced tomato and drizzle everything with thin pesto sauce. It's great both with zucchini and with eggplant!


----------



## mish (Jul 8, 2006)

I love zuchinni pancakes. You can add shredded potatoes/hashbrowns, if you like and serve with a squeeze of lemon juice and sour cream

Grate zucchini and peeled potatoes wring out the moisture in a towel, add scallions, parmesan cheese, garlic, parsley, salt and pepper, flour, and eggs, mix together, and saute in oil. Grated carrots are a colorful and tasty add in too.

Zucchini white pizza. Add on whatever you like - roasted red peppers, or sun-dried tomatoes, mozzarella, parmesan, garlic, black olives.

Zucchini spaghetti - cut the zukes in spaghetti-like strands with a mandolin, toss with lemon juice, s&p - as a side.

Saute round slices of zukes in evoo & butter, sprinkle with nutmeg, s&p, and mix with toasted walnuts - as a side.

Tomato (Mozzarella/Parmesan) Pie in Zucchini Crust. YUM. YUM.
http://www.applesforhealth.com/HealthyEntrees/tompzucc3.html

Zucchini croistini - I have a recipe in my files. Will take another look and post.


----------



## QSis (Jul 9, 2006)

kats said:
			
		

> I slice it lenghtwise (thin slices), grill both sides and make rolls with them, stuffing with a mixture of cream cheese and nuts. Then I arrange them in the place, around a little mountain of diced tomato and drizzle everything with thin pesto sauce. It's great both with zucchini and with eggplant!


 
This sounds good, kats!  Do you spread the cream cheese and nuts on the grilled slices, then roll, jellyroll style?

I have a ton of basil, too, so the pesto sauce idea appeals to me, as well.

Lee


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2006)

_We love zucchini, sauteed with onion,garlic in evoo then at the end we give the whole thing a heavy sprinkle of parmesan cheese. They are also great cooked the same way with the cheese and onions,garlic, then add 4-5 beaten eggs and just mix a scrambled egg and zucchini plate, we sprinkle this with some toasted and buttered bread crumbs...My family also loves them stufffed,but, that is a JOB so we don't have them very often...Usually birthdays or holidays._

_kadesma _


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 9, 2006)

I like to cut the zucchini into French fry size sticks and dip them in a beaten egg and then dredge them in flour seasoned with Italian Seasoning and garlic powder.  Then I cook them in oil in a frying pan.

Another favorite is thickly sliced and sauteed in olive oil and then sprinkle with Italian seasoning and celery salt.


----------



## cara (Jul 9, 2006)

120g flour
1 egg 
1 eggyolk
3 T cream
4 T white wine
30g grated cheese

mix together, add

250 g grated zucchini
1 garlic glove and 
pepper

bake in a pan and spread with sesame

serve with paprika cream
mix 200 g sour cream with cubed bell pepper, tomatoes and cucumber, season with herbs, salt, garlic and pepper 

******************
Zucchinibread

800g dark wheat flour
500g mashed zcchini
40g yeast
2 T honey
2 t salt
2 T butter

cook the zucchini with some water to a mush (?), cool down
Mix the other ingidients in a big bowl, add zucchini when hand warm and beat well until smooth.
prepare like a normal yeast dough, form two breads and bake at 200°C/390°F for about 20min, reduce the heat to 150°C/300°F for another 10min


----------



## Debbie (Jul 9, 2006)

chocolate zucchini cake 

1/2 cup soft margarine 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1-1/2 cups granulated sugar 
2 large eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1/2 cup sour cream 
2-1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
4 tablespoons baking cocoa 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1-1/2 teaspoons cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves 
2 cups grated zucchini 
1 twelve ounce package semi-sweet chocolate chips 
walnuts (optional) 
Cream together margarine, oil, and sugar. Add eggs, vanilla and sour cream. Mix together dry ingredients and add to creamed mixture; beat well. Stir in zucchini. Pour into greased 9 by 12 inch pan and sprinkle the top with chocolate chips and nuts if desired. Bake at 350 degrees for 40-45 minutes.


----------



## auntieshelly (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a good recipe for frittata and uses a good amount of zucchini, especially if you're being taken over by them!

ZUCCHINI FRITTATA 
3-4 cups thinly sliced zucchini
1 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup finely chopped basil
1/2 cup finely chopped parsley
2-3 cloves finely chopped garlic
1/3 cup olive oil
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1/2 cup grated Parmesan cheese or your 
choice
1/2 cup baking mix (Bisquick or Trader Joe's)
4 eggs,lightly beaten 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Lightly oil a 9"X13"X2" glass baking pan. Put sliced zucchini into a large bowl and add remaining ingredients one at a time, mixing well after each addition. Pour into prepared pan and sprinkle with about 1/4 cup more cheese. Bake for 25 minutes until firm and lightly browned. Remove from oven and cool. You may chill and then cut the frittata into small squares for appetizers or serve larger pieces warm as a side dish. This frittata freezes very well and can be warmed in the microwave. (I make lots and freeze it to use as appetizers during holidays!)


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 9, 2006)

Very simple side dish... slice in half the long way, brush with olive oil, sprinkle with garlic salt or lemon pepper or Emeril's Essence or just plain salt and pepper, grill for about 5-10 minutes on each side (time depends on how done you like it). I often have this with grilled pork chops, steak, or most anything else I cook on the grill.


----------



## kats (Jul 23, 2006)

QSis said:
			
		

> This sounds good, kats!  Do you spread the cream cheese and nuts on the grilled slices, then roll, jellyroll style?
> 
> I have a ton of basil, too, so the pesto sauce idea appeals to me, as well.
> 
> Lee




Yes, it's sort of like that. But don't put too much cream cheese, or it will kill the eggplant or zucchini taste! Let me know if you tried and if you liked it. It's one of my favorite appetizers ever!  

If you want to see how it looks like, I found a picture I posted on my fotolog a long time ago. It's with eggplant, instead of zucchini, but it works with any: http://www.fotolog.com/kats/?pid=2844554


----------



## middie (Jul 23, 2006)

What about muffins ?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 23, 2006)

One of my favourites is a Zucchini and Almond Tart. 
I can't locate the exact recipe at the moment, but you need to bake blind a pastry shell first. Then gently toast some filleted almonds until barely brown, Set aside. 
Grate about 100 gms Gruyère cheese - set aside.
Slice 3 or 4 medium zucchini on the bias  - you should have slices about 1/4 inch thick. Sauté in butter, then add a few torn basil leaves and a good twist or two of black pepper. 
Put the almonds on the bottom of the pastry shell. Then spread the zucchini evenly over the almonds. Sprinkle the grated cheese over the top and cook at 375º for about 15 minutes. 
Serve hot or cold. 

Then there's my favourite Emeril recipe for Marinated Bocconcini with zucchini. 
For this, you need to find the tiny, weeny mozzarella balls, although you could use mozzarella cut into cubes. The same, but different...
In a large bowl, mix the mozzarella balls with finely chopped fresh rosemary, thyme, basil and oregano, a splash of balsamic vinegar, a crushed clove of garlic, salt, pepper and a good dose of EVOO. Allow to marinate for an hour at least, stirring the mixture gently every now and then to improve the flavour. 
Slice about 3-4 small zucchini on the mandoline, then brush with oil and grill until you have grill marks on the veg. Remove and drain on paper towels.
Dice and de-seed a large tomato. 
To assemble the salad, mix all the ingredients together gently, and serve on a bed of mixed micro-greens or a chiffonade of red and green radicchio.


----------



## Sueanne (Jul 26, 2006)

For dinner tonight made zucchini with spaghetti. Mom is staying with me and this is one of her favorite dishes. She loves to cook this when her granddaughter comes for dinner. 
 
Slice the zucchini and saute with some garlic and oil. I like to add a sliced tomato for flavor and color. I save some of the water from the spaghetti to add to the zucchini cooking. 
Sprinkling some fresh grated cheese is a must over the spaghetti. 
________
Sueanne


----------



## Lynan (Jul 30, 2006)

Panfry zucchini slices with salt and fresh ground pepper in a mix of oil and butter until reasonably browned. Add a little balsamic vinegar, allow to reduce a bit then throw in chopped mint...as much as you think you would like. I use about 1/2 cup for 6 lge zucchini.
This is great ( and best) at room temp, and especially with BBQ'd foods.


----------



## beaulana2 (Jul 30, 2006)

I slice them about  1/4 inch ovals ,Put them on a broiler pan brush with a little oil , sprinkle salt and pepper, and add  grated parmesan cheese or your choice of cheese, and broil for about 5 minutes.


----------



## QSis (Jul 31, 2006)

*Eggplant Roll-ups*



			
				kats said:
			
		

> I slice it lenghtwise (thin slices), grill both sides and make rolls with them, stuffing with a mixture of cream cheese and nuts. Then I arrange them in the place, around a little mountain of diced tomato and drizzle everything with thin pesto sauce. It's great both with zucchini and with eggplant!


 
I made kat's recipe with some of my Ichiban eggplants yesterday.  I added almost an entire head of roasted garlic to the neufchatel cheese, and mixed in some pine nuts.  Then, after spreading the mixture on the grilled eggplant slices, sprinkled more pine nuts on top, before rolling them up.

I served them at room temp with toothpicks, for appetizers, but have enough leftover for a vegetable side dish tonight.  I will heat them up and pour some basil pesto over them.  

These are delicious, and I REALLY like the mixture of roasted garlic and cream cheese!  I will use that idea for other stuff, too.

I don't have zucchini in my garden, but someone usually gives me a giant one every summer.  This is what I'll make!

Thanks, kats!

Lee


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 31, 2006)

This is posted by Ishbel today... it looks delicious indeed, I would love to try myself when I get a chance.


----------

